# Star Wars: The Old Republic MMO free to play & other Q & A



## RunningCat (Jul 14, 2012)

If you did not know you can now play this MMO up to level 15 (by which time you are sucked in).

On another note I am looking for a guild. This is my first MMO game I have been playing and just reached lever 31. I could some advice or help with some sections of the game.

There have been several updates to the game recently with the 1.3 (know 1.3.1) update.

Another thing that is coming to SWTOR are the Cathar (http://swtor.wikia.com/wiki/Cathar) feline characters that you can play as.

So anyway here is some info and if I could get some feed back I would appreciate it.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 14, 2012)

I loved the game, would still be playing it if I had the time to spare for an MMO. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Perception (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know, i looked at it a few weeks ago but i didn't want to pay for it and at the time there was no free trial.


----------



## RogueBarret (Jul 27, 2012)

well i have been playing since a week before it came out... i have a level 50 vanguard tank, im on the shadowlands server.... part of kinetic so i do raiding but i have a 29 merc im leveling to 50 for the HK compainion supposedly you will need stuff from both factions to get him.


----------



## Cynicism (Jul 27, 2012)

I played it, I have a level 50 Imperial sniper. I stopped playing when the population crashed.


----------



## RogueBarret (Jul 29, 2012)

they did server merging just about a month ago.... kinda lame now tho... too many people in one place again >_>


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 29, 2012)

I might have to try it out now


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 29, 2012)

I used to play for awhile, but I stopped once the bugs and launcher crashes made it impossible to play.


----------



## RogueBarret (Jul 29, 2012)

well if anyone wants help or someone to play it with, ill make a new character to help them... easiest way to contact me is skype or stem right now.


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 30, 2012)

Wait. There's more than two people on the server now?
Still not worth trying after all the flaws.


----------



## RogueBarret (Jul 30, 2012)

There are a lot of people who still play it, just not as many as launch. RE:last post of mine Steam* not stem >_> miss-type... same name as here for both...
The end game for it now is actually getting better as well, the new instance is actually hard when fully geared so it poses a large challenge making it fun to do.


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 31, 2012)

I just finished leveling my 3rd 50, and am currently working on an imperial alt so I can get the HK companion when it comes out.  I am really enjoying this game.  The "voluntary server transfers" (i.e. server mergers by a different more marketing friendly name) have been awesome.  There's always people on I can always find a group War-zones pop nice and quick.  Not to mention I found a really good guild after I transferred over.  We've been steam rolling all of EC hard mode in one night.  Good times.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 31, 2012)

I loved that game when I first started playing it. I've been a fan of BioWare for a while now and TOR seemed like it would be right up my alley, and it really was.

Unfortunately, after checking out TERA, the controls feel really clunky and I just can't bring myself to play for extended periods of time without thinking "God, it would be great if I could aim my spells myself without having to tab target stuff." Granted I still want to play it, I just can't bring myself to play it and pay a sub for it anymore when there's another game that I'd rather be spending time and money on sitting on my Hard Drive. Once it goes free-to-play, though, I'll probably just go play it and treat it sort of like DA:O (which I also still need to beat at this point), but until then, no thanks.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 1, 2012)

Reading further on it, it's going FTP, but better perks will be unlocked for those that actually subscribe to the game, like 150 cartel coins each month and so forth. 
Most likely that only a small percentage will subscribe for the perks and benefit of raiding (raiding guilds), while the rest will just play.

It's not a bad idea to draw people to the game, but not exactly a good one...so more of a neutral-flavored idea.


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 2, 2012)

Using a bilge on the Titanic didn't save it from sinking.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 2, 2012)

Bioware seems to be using the same set up as Lord of the Rings Subscription/ftp.  By all accounts LotR improved a lot after switching with better faster content updates.  If Bioware can pull this off is another story but I'm enjoying the game enough to wait around and see.  I'll stay subscribed so long as I enjoy the game and it doesn't feel like bioware is double dipping.  Like Star Trek Online did.  If I pay a subscription I shouldn't feel the need to pay any additional money to do what I want to do.  Nor should there be a "pay to win" button.   Right now we know very little about it so I'm in wait and see mode.


----------



## RogueBarret (Aug 2, 2012)

The new content coming out with the new update is pretty cool, im wondering what types of items you will be able to buy with the cartel coins since you get a decent amount for staying subscribed.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 2, 2012)

Well they've already mentioned that there will cosmetic things like armor sets  and emotes. I think in the Q and A this Friday we'll find out more.  I just hope they release some content before they go ftp.  That seems to be a few months off and it'd be nice if we had something new to do in the mean time.


----------



## RogueBarret (Aug 4, 2012)

They are coming out with a new OPS, which i hope will be harder than EC because i love playing that op right now. When the game is challenging in end game you get more value from it...


----------



## WolfyFF (Aug 8, 2012)

I already playing in tomb of freedom nad which is the main unlocked english pvp server, just like most mmos it doesnt have anything new or innovative but the theme is really nice, and pvp isnt that bad 

Cathar race is nice, although it looks 2 human compared to the actual star wars cathars  well nothigns perfect xD

if many people intend to play when it becomes f2p we should try get on the same server . 

currently making a new gunslinger so republic at tomb of freedom nad(europe), names ralphy


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 8, 2012)

WolfyFF said:


> I already playing in tomb of freedom nad which is the main unlocked english pvp server, just like most mmos it doesnt have anything new or innovative but the theme is really nice, and pvp isnt that bad
> 
> Cathar race is nice, although it looks 2 human compared to the actual star wars cathars  well nothigns perfect xD
> 
> if many people intend to play when it becomes f2p we should try get on the same server



The Cathars in the star wars universe have always been near human and not fully cat like. The Trianii would be a decent addition, but for lore sakes, their planet and race weren't discovered until centuries later.


----------



## RogueBarret (Aug 8, 2012)

All of my current characters are on The Shadowlands server, but I can make other chars on other servers if you cant get on mine... some friends and my raiding guild are on this server.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought I read somewhere that it is completely free to play unless you get the cartel credits/or you had the game originally? I am going to get this game once my rig is done, even if I have to pay for it.


----------



## WolfyFF (Aug 8, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> I thought I read somewhere that it is completely free to play unless you get the cartel credits/or you had the game originally? I am going to get this game once my rig is done, even if I have to pay for it.


afaik although not 100 sure they havent done this yet although they are planning to, i dont know when it will start though. Game will be free but with some limitations, and you can buy for cartel credits to buy stuff(dont know what yet). But you can also be subscribed and have no limitations and a few free cartel credits that come with having a subscription.


----------



## Maisuki (Aug 10, 2012)

Still not touching it with a ten-foot-pole when it goes F2P.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 11, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> I thought I read somewhere that it is completely free to play unless you get the cartel credits/or you had the game originally? I am going to get this game once my rig is done, even if I have to pay for it.



When it goes "ftp" the game it self will cost $14 and you will be able to play 1-50 (with some restrictions) completely free.  If you want to play without those restrictions and get access to the post 50 content, like operations (raids) you will need to pay money for that.  Right now it's confirmed that if you subscribe you will get access to everything.  We know the restrictions include some race choices (I'm guessing legacy unlocked races), there are a limited number of flash points and warzones you can do per week and there's something about inventory size too.  We don't know if you can buy access to these things separately without subscribing.  



Maisuki said:


> Still not touching it with a ten-foot-pole when it goes F2P.



If you feel that strongly about it just don't play no one is forcing you to.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Aug 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Pb1zk9URyAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb1zk9URyAA[/video]


----------



## Taralack (Aug 11, 2012)

Ilayas said:


> If you feel that strongly about it just don't play no one is forcing you to.



This. 

Tbh I don't understand all the nay sayers who always chime in with this every time an MMO goes f2p. No one is forcing you to play it, the only reason you are saying this is to be one of the vocal minority who has to express their negative opinion.


----------



## ArsenicWolf (Oct 22, 2012)

Any of you guys still play, I just started really playing about a month ago. Have characters in The Shadowlands server, might make some on other servers.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 22, 2012)

I was sucked in and bought it.

The collectors edition for that matter, mainly for the Darth Malgus statue but whatever, it's a fantastic MMO. I'm not usually a fan of MMOs (anybody who knows me knows how much I actually hate them) so it's hard for me to say I love it.. but I do c:


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 22, 2012)

I'll probably will play it later once I get bored of WoW. I enjoyed the content though despite the problems. That's the important part, right?

If I resub to TOR, I need to get my Jedi up the last 10 levels.


----------



## ArsenicWolf (Oct 23, 2012)

I played the trail to level 15 then bought the collectors edition from amazon for 80$ just for all the extras inside like the statue and book. I usually hate MMOs as well but i'm such a big Star Wars fan it kind of neutralized it.


Edit: I'm looking for people to play with in game. Kinda boring running around all lonesome and such.


----------



## RogueBarret (Dec 9, 2012)

I have characters on shadowlands, only server i play on actually >_>.... main is 50 raid spec but i can easily level a char, send a mail to Roguebarret if you want to play, usually only play raid nights atm or if im playing my sniper w/ friend    
its no fun playing alone >_> played my main alone.


----------

